# Undervolting CPU Core and Cache with Different Value



## Devyme (Apr 17, 2020)

I have an i7-9750h and recently read that when undervolting you need to set the amount of mV of the core and cache to the same value. I have the core set to -150mV and cache -125mV and it's stable, however when I set both to -150mV it crashed and I reverted back to the first setting. I'm using ThrottleStop and HWInfo for monitoring the voltages.

1) Should I just keep the first stable value or should I lower the core voltage to -125mV matching the cache value?
2) What happens if the core and cache voltage not in the same value/voltage? Does the undervolt still works?

For additional info: I searched that Core and Cache shares the same voltage and in order for undervolt to make difference.


----------



## TheTigerJunior (Nov 19, 2020)

can someone help this guy, i've been tryna research about this too


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 19, 2020)

A quick search of 9750H brings up multiple threads, read this one first.








						Need guidance undervolting i7 9750H with ThrottleStop
					

Dear TechPowerUp denizens,  This is my first time attempting to undervolt. So please bear with me and my lack of knowledge. I bought a Lenovo Legion Y540 running a Core i7 9750H with a GTX 1660 Ti about 6 months ago. Initially I used XTU (but I didn't change or tinker any settings) just to...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------

